# flea problem!! HELP!



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok so we've found that the reason Mya has lost some of the hair on her back/butt is because shes allergic to flea dirt. She will not stop knawing at the hot spot shes made which now covers half the length of her back to her tail. I had no idea she had fleas, and doing brushings almost daily havent seen any, with very little "dirt" on her under belly which i (dummy me) thought was dryed up mud from our walks lately since everything is thawing. Anyway, i've tried numerous shampoos that are supposed to "eliminate" fleas and eggs on contact, which was NO FUN because i had to sit in the tub with her for 15 minutes while the shampoo did its business. But to no avail, shes still itching! GRrr....! I probobly should mention she is on Advantage!! How the heck does a dog on flea deterrant have fleas?!?! Anyhoo, lol, i saw this product on the petco website and wondered if anyone has tried it... its called a flea zapper. It sends an electric pulse (safe for dogs) but deadly to fleas when you brush the dog with it, and then it has a comb to help pull the dead fleas from the dogs body. I dunno if this is going to work or just be another one of those gimmicks, but im desperate! She just seems so miserable!

heres the link:
http://www.petco.com/product/100471/Lentek-Koolatron-Flea-Zapper-Electronic-Comb.aspx

What do you guys do to get rid of and then help prevent fleas??? Any suggestions?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Maybe use Frontline instead? My vet told me Frontline is really good when it comes to fleas.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

They were on Frontline for a while, i even had the vet show me how to properly administer it to the dogs skin to ensure it worked properly, and still all 3 of them ended up with fleas last spring/summer. I just am at a loss, apparently we live in an area prone to lots of fleas!! Right now, Mya is the only one with fleas, im keeping her seperated from the rest of the hooligans so as not to infect them as well, she being kept in the basement room, but i hate doing this to her because she is my velcro baby and shes having a lot of anxiety being alone down there. I just dont want the house, the furniture, our bed, etc to have fleas, then we'd have a huge problem!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

We use it year round herer- (Frontline) you may want to make SURE of the pups' weight to ensure proper dosage- 
We had a patient awhile back whose dog was on it every three weeks (versus every 4 weeks) and it worked for her......... ask the vet......... NO baths 2 days before and 3 days AFTER Frontline........ it reduces the effecacy.........


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

You might try adding brewers yeast and/or garlic powder to their food.

I switched to Advantage every three weeks and got results. 

Are your dogs inside or out? You might not think you have fleas in the house but my groomer told me to take a flat plate, put some water and dish detergent in it. Place it under a lamp (something like a goose neck or something that is low). Leave the light on during the night and check it in the a.m. for fleas. I found a few so I used FLEA STOP in areas that could harber the eggs. I have used FLEA STOP in the past and always had good results especially when I had all carpet to deal with.

You may also have to treat your yard.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

They are indoor dogs, besides the usual outdoor activities. We had the yard sprayed last year, one of those do it yourself packs, but im guessing we either did it wrong, or it just didnt work. We had the house bombed which was a nightmare, we even removed the carpeting and had hardwood floors put everywhere but the bedrooms to help solve this annoying problem. Im going to stock up on Advantage, and do some more flea soaks on her, hopefully i can tackle this problem before it spreads!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Ailyn,
I don't know how you feel about giving pills to your dogs, but we only had a flea problem with Molly once in our old house and I think it was because we had several stray cats living under our deck. I freaked out because we also used Revolution on Molly and I was ticked that it didn't seem to work, at least at that moment. The vet gave Molly a single little pill (I believe it was called Capstar, but don't remember for sure as it was several years ago) that killed off all the adult fleas on her. It worked like a charm. I found a couple dead fleas on her a couple hours after giving her the pill and never had a problem after that. All we needed was that one pill and that was it. Then the flea bath killed off any eggs that were left and we applied another application of her Revolution and like I said, no problems since


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Please remember not to mix different applications as you may overdose your dog with chemicals that could be toxic if used together. Tell your vet what products you are/ have used, so they are aware of this. Good luck as this parasitic season is only beginning!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

You are going to have to wash her, do the yard and the house all at the same time. The baths will only take care of the fleas she has on her AT THAT TIME. It will not stop fleas from jumping back on her. When my past shepherd had his flea allergy I took him to the groomer to be done and then sprayed the car, house and yard while he was gone and then did it again in three weeks because none of the products out there kill the eggs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I had a horrible infestation of fleas last month. Frontline Plus wasn't doing any good. I was finally forced to use COMFORTIS (a 30 day oral flea killer) which really scared me, but it worked without any noticible side effects. I'm going to give them another pill this month and have the yard sprayed. Hopefully this will take care of the problem.
http://www.comfortis4dogs.com/


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

When I was a groomer, the only dogs that had fleas were those that used nothing; those that used advantage but washed the dog a lot (it is not as waterproof); those that used a cheap supermarket product - it is cheap for a reason; or those that used a good product but not at the recommended rate -especially in high flea risk areas or seasons. Those dogs on a regimented, good product used in accordance with the instructions either did not have fleas or any flea they had was in the process of dying and none had any of the hotspot/other symptoms of chronic flea infestation.

Flea shampoos will kill the fleas on the dog but it should not take 15 minutes to work - it should be almost instantaneous as it works by blocking the spiracles through which the flea breathes. But it will have absolutely NO EFFECT on any flea that has the opportunity to jump on the dog once it gets out of the bath. Some flea rinses have a minimal residual effect (maybe a day or two) but certainly no long term protection. The best product we found was Frontline plus but it had to be used at least monthly in high flea risk times and even fortnightly in the case of high infestation as the fleas in the environment also needed to be killed. Some of the other "spot-on" were also good but as not many other clients used products other than Frontline, Advantage or supermaket products I don't have much accurate advice to offer - except that I use Revolution on Quynne and I also think that it is a good product but that is only my personal experience. 

If there is a problem, using a product sporadically will not solve the problem it will just waste your time and cause the dog more discomfort. 

In addition, I wish that the new age and sonic products worked but I have used them (not for fleas but for other pests) and they did not work one iota.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Qyn, i didnt think the sonic thing would work, but it was worth a shot. I had used the pill before, but im not sure if it was the same one your talking about. My vet said it was supposed to be used daily, but at almost 3 dollars per pill i decided to forgo that idea. Im going to give her a bath today seeing as how the weather is rainy and we have to stay inside. Afterwards, i'll crate her and wash her bedding, and re-spray the inside of the house. I put a bucket collar on her head yesterday to stop her from constantly knawing at the hotspot and am using a itch reliver to help make her more comfortable. Then i can put the Advantage on her. I may run out to the vet and pick up another box of Frontline Plus and try that route again as many of you have had good experiences with it. Hopefully it will work, keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

You are soooo correct wash bedding, treat the carpets and furniture too. I think the biggest problem is once the fleas lay eggs in your house...then you have to get rid of them in the house. I remember this happening when I was a kid living at home. My uncle, the exterminator, came in and sprayed even under some of the rugs. Funny thing is some people are allergic to flea bites (lucky Me) and some aren't. I guess dogs react differently too.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LUV_GSDsYou are soooo correct wash bedding, treat the carpets and furniture too.


What's the best/safest for children, etc...product on the market these days?


----------

